# Less test for cutting cycle?



## Goldenera (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok i realize a cut cycle doesn't really burn fat....it's all about diet, training , calorie deficit etc. roids just keep me anabolic in a calorie deficit dieted state so I won't wither away my muscle. 

That said.....

Do u guys suggest less test for a cutting cycle ?

I planned on doing
10 weeks test cyp or prop 500mg wk
10 weeks 300 mg test tne/test base(100mg 1-2 hrs pre lift)
10 weeks primobolan 500-600mg
Week 6-10 anavar 50 mg Ed 
Gh peptides

Oct/pct
Formeron oct/hcg oct
Pct Formeron /nolva

I'm pretty lean now. Almost all abs visible without cardio or being super strict on diet. I will tighten diet and cardio before I do the cycle. 

So my question is I really wanna try test base/tne. I've heard it's epic if used 1-2 hrs before workouts. 
If I go that route it will put me at like 800mg of test a week. I don't wanna bloat up I wanna shred. Should I lower it to like 300mg test cyp and then I'll still have that 300mg of test base I'll be at 600mg of test plus the other gear?  

Since I'm not bulking is the only point of adding test to counteract the shut down of my test from the primo and aid in anabolism from my dieted state?  

I already have the var, primo, gh peps, hcg in hand. 

In afraid of tren so all I need is test

Thoughts?


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 19, 2012)

Not everyone all at once lol!


----------



## oufinny (Apr 19, 2012)

My only comment is the more test I take, the more positive physiological changes I see and fat loss is definitely one of them.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Ok i realize a cut cycle doesn't really burn fat....it's all about diet, training , calorie deficit etc. roids just keep me anabolic in a calorie deficit dieted state so I won't wither away my muscle.
> 
> That said.....
> 
> ...



Afraid of tren? I can't wait to get a taste! If you're wanting to lean then I would say prop is better due to it would probably cause less water retention. I doubt the extra tne will hurt much. Like others have mentioned, its not much different than adding in another compound like dbol or anandrol. I would take the stab into tren though, its superb for cutting from what I've read. I'm going to run it for my second cycle and I'm pumped as shit about it. I don't think that amount of test will be too bad just make sure your diet and cardio is in check


----------



## the_predator (Apr 19, 2012)

T-3, Clen, DNP(not for me but...)? Any OTC fat burners? Are you just relying on juice alone?


----------



## teezhay (Apr 19, 2012)

100mg TNE seems a bit excessive. A lot of guys take about half that. Some even a quarter. 

And as for "cutting" or "bulking" in terms of AAS ... I'm hesitant to say it at the risk of being flamed like hell, but ... that terminology is BS. I once "cut" on dbol, just by slashing my caloric intake to hell. Seriously. AAS aren't fat burners, they'll just make you more efficient in accomplishing whatever goals your training regimen and diet are already working toward. If you're training hard and eating like crazy everyday, concurrent with a cycle of the god of all "cutting" steroids (trenbolone), you won't "cut" at all. In fact, you'll bulk like crazy. If you bring your calories significantly lower, increase cardio, and switch tren with a the notable "bulker" dianabol (with some arimidex to control water retention), you're probably going to cut!

No steroid is inherently a "cutter." It's everything else you do in tandem with that steroid cycle that will determine how effectively you'll be "cutting" or "bulking."


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 19, 2012)

the_predator said:


> T-3, Clen, DNP(not for me but...)? Any OTC fat burners? Are you just relying on juice alone?



Clen/T3 is magical. LOL I love that cvombo with test on a cut. I usually run Superdrol the last 30 days on a cut. It works for me. But diet will be key.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 19, 2012)

teezhay said:


> 100mg TNE seems a bit excessive. A lot of guys take about half that. Some even a quarter.
> 
> And as for "cutting" or "bulking" in terms of AAS ... I'm hesitant to say it at the risk of being flamed like hell, but ... that terminology is BS. I once "cut" on dbol, just by slashing my caloric intake to hell. Seriously. AAS aren't fat burners, they'll just make you more efficient in accomplishing whatever goals your training regimen and diet are already working toward. If you're training hard and eating like crazy everyday, concurrent with a cycle of the god of all "cutting" steroids (trenbolone), you won't "cut" at all. In fact, you'll bulk like crazy. If you bring your calories significantly lower, increase cardio, and switch tren with a the notable "bulker" dianabol (with some arimidex to control water retention), you're probably going to cut!
> 
> No steroid is inherently a "cutter." It's everything else you do in tandem with that steroid cycle that will determine how effectively you'll be "cutting" or "bulking."



You can cut and bulk with tren, I don't think anyone is contesting that. Anyone that knows a damn thing about gear knows it doesn't do the work. Obviously diet is the important part and the deciding factor in a cut or bulk cycle. Tren is just very muscle sparing and that makes it good for cutting cycles so you can really drop the calories if need be. The whole problem with cutting on dbol is the fact that it causes a lot of people to hold water and that can be disappointing if you're trying to cut weight. Theres no doubt some steroids/test are better for cutting and some are better for bulking. Just a fact.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 20, 2012)

hill450 said:


> The whole problem with cutting on dbol is the fact that it causes a lot of people to hold water and that can be disappointing if you're trying to cut weight. Theres no doubt some steroids/test are better for cutting and some are better for bulking. Just a fact.



I don't understand why anyone would have such little faith in the process while on dbol, so long as they know their diet is in check and they're taking a fair amount of adex to keep the water retention as much in check as possible. And I'm not arguing that some drugs are more conducive to specific needs and goals. If I didn't communicate that, that's my error.


----------



## nby (Apr 20, 2012)

With all that gear you could recomp instead of cut


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 20, 2012)

the_predator said:


> T-3, Clen, DNP(not for me but...)? Any OTC fat burners? Are you just relying on juice alone?



T-3 and clen not my bag. I also hate OTC fat burners. All they do it make me feel like a crack head and piss all day. I feel they do nothing but suppress appetite and since u don't eat as much u lose weight. Nothing magical. 

I'd sooner try tren then t-3 or clen.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 20, 2012)

nby said:


> With all that gear you could recomp instead of cut



Lol I don't wanna get much larger. Im on the verge of needing new work shirts as it is.......and they are $40 each lol. 
 if I up my cals I'm sure I can beef up another 10-15 lbs. my diet is pretty low cals to maintain the 170-175 lbs I sit at. I'm only 5' 6".


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 20, 2012)

teezhay said:


> 100mg TNE seems a bit excessive. A lot of guys take about half that. Some even a quarter.
> 
> And as for "cutting" or "bulking" in terms of AAS ... I'm hesitant to say it at the risk of being flamed like hell, but ... that terminology is BS. I once "cut" on dbol, just by slashing my caloric intake to hell. Seriously. AAS aren't fat burners, they'll just make you more efficient in accomplishing whatever goals your training regimen and diet are already working toward. If you're training hard and eating like crazy everyday, concurrent with a cycle of the god of all "cutting" steroids (trenbolone), you won't "cut" at all. In fact, you'll bulk like crazy. If you bring your calories significantly lower, increase cardio, and switch tren with a the notable "bulker" dianabol (with some arimidex to control water retention), you're probably going to cut!
> 
> No steroid is inherently a "cutter." It's everything else you do in tandem with that steroid cycle that will determine how effectively you'll be "cutting" or "bulking."



I agree hence my original post. It's all about diet. I'm not looking for a magic cutting cure here. 

My question is more about am I better off with running the test cyp at 500mg a week when I also plan to use tne/test base so my total for test if I do that would be 800mg a week. Would I be better off lowering the cyp to 300mg a week so with the tne I'll be at 600mg a week. 

I assume less test = less water. On the other hand Formeron should help with water bloat.


----------



## gm09 (Apr 22, 2012)

teezhay said:


> 100mg TNE seems a bit excessive. A lot of guys take about half that. Some even a quarter.
> 
> And as for "cutting" or "bulking" in terms of AAS ... I'm hesitant to say it at the risk of being flamed like hell, but ... that terminology is BS. I once "cut" on dbol, just by slashing my caloric intake to hell. Seriously. AAS aren't fat burners, they'll just make you more efficient in accomplishing whatever goals your training regimen and diet are already working toward. If you're training hard and eating like crazy everyday, concurrent with a cycle of the god of all "cutting" steroids (trenbolone), you won't "cut" at all. In fact, you'll bulk like crazy. If you bring your calories significantly lower, increase cardio, and switch tren with a the notable "bulker" dianabol (with some arimidex to control water retention), you're probably going to cut!
> 
> No steroid is inherently a "cutter." It's everything else you do in tandem with that steroid cycle that will determine how effectively you'll be "cutting" or "bulking."



agree, 100%. some steroids will tend to add to fat burning, like tren for example has a positive effect on lipolysis i believe, but diet/cardio are a must


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 22, 2012)

Fml. Where is that dead horse getting beat anamation?


----------

